# First hunt?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys, my pup Daisy is about 5 1/2 months now. She is retrieving very good, but still has a fairly short attention span. Anyway I am wondering when I should start hunting her and for what? I will be going dove hunting this weekend. Should I take her along? Should I wait until duck season, pheasant season? Maybe not hunt her at all this year?

I am definitely not expecting a lot from her this year, but would like to get her feet wet so to speak. Any thoughts?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Hunt the hell out of her..get her exposed. However, i would recommend not taking her dove hunting this first year. Doves shed feathers like crazy. The dogs mouth gets full of feathers and may cause them to drop the bird..which in turn may cause a habit with other birds.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a 7mth black lab Nelli, and this weekend for doves will be her first hunt. I am excited, but it is supposed to get up to 88. It will be a early morning hunt then off to find some shade.
I am assuming your dog has been intro'd to the gun and a bird or wing. Then heck yes take her out.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yeah she has been introduced to the gun and pheasant wings. I have not been able to get any live birds yet though.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah hunt the hell out of her, but dont get mad at her or frustrated, keep it fun, i started hunting my lab at 3 months old in the decoys spread and now at 15 months hes an animal and i can tell he knows huntings coming, anyway good luck with the pup have fun and remember KEEP IT F UN! shes very young.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah she has been introduced to the gun and pheasant wings. I have not been able to get any live birds yet though.


 With all this in mind, which all sound good for a young pup.
It is very important to make the first shot count. Missing will be bad on the dog. As the first shot is a excitment hunt. Take a buddy, even if the dawg does'nt retrieve it's first one. Excite it by getting it.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Many trainers will tell you to leave her behind until you get her better trained. I know because I asked the same question (on another forum frequented by hardcore field trial people) about my then 7-month-old last year. They claimed it could do more harm than good, by letting the dog develop bad habits.

Myself, I took my dog and she retrieved the easy birds and balked at getting a couple others. About what you'd expect out of a pup with little formal training. She got a taste of hunting though, and it didn't seem to hurt her any.

Your dog will be old enough to be force-fetch trained in a couple of months, I would definitely recommend that. It made a world of difference in my dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you are the only shooter yes, if not I wouldn't, a whole bunch of guys shooting at a dove field is no place for a pup.

Doves are hard to hit and a whole bunch of shots and no birds falling to excite the dog is a very very bad combination with a first season dog.

Pheasants are alot easier to hit and because the dog is involved with and focused on the flush they do a much better job of distracting the dog from the shot sounds. Thats where I would start her, if it was mine.

88 degrees and dogs is a bad idea also..next year if you hunt her a lot this year on pheasants


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As bad as this sounds, I'd shoot the first couple off the branch for the dog, and agree with what the others said. If you're not going to trial you don't need "perfection". The more time working the dog the more they learn and their life is too short to miss this first year in the field.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> As bad as this sounds, I'd shoot the first couple off the branch for the dog, and agree with what the others said. If you're not going to trial you don't need "perfection". The more time working the dog the more they learn and their life is too short to miss this first year in the field.


Another similar alternative is to leave the dog in the vehicle for awhile, until you've shot a couple. Then when you have a couple in your vest pocket, take the time to let others do the shooting, work with her obedience and control while guns are going off, and then take some of the birds and throw them when she isn't looking. Get her used to being under control while shots are being fired, and work with her enthusiasm that shots means birds on the ground.

In my experience, working with a new dog and maintaining discipline (control) is much more critical early on. Having it develop a routine of measured enthusiasm vs. overenergetic out of control mischief should be the goal. Don't worry too much about bagged birds. As long as she has a few birds to get the understanding of the game, she'll be fine.

Have fun. Pups/kids are what keep the game fresh and young. Their enthusiasm is what the experience is all about!

Ryan


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Well guys Daisy went out on her first hunt on Sunday. The first bird she just sniffed at and would not pick up. When I shot the next bird she ran out to it and picked it up. I thought she would bring it back to me but she started to eat it instead. How do I stop her from wanting to eat the bird?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

That's why its important to get all the bugs worked out of the dog before you take him our to hunt. Ie Force Fetch.

I would never take a dog out hunting at 5 1/2 months, they are just not ready yet in most cases.

All is not lost probably going to have to put the dog though a FF program though


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I assume you were dove hunting. Doves are the worst bird for dogs to pick up as they have a ton of pin feathers that come out easily. They don't like all those feathers coming out in their mouth especially when it is in the 80's and they are trying to breath through their mouths.

My Lab at one and I let him know that that was a no no and we didn't have any trouble after that.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's the deal with Dove hunting. A young dog has no idea what's going on. First, they have to sit steady by your side and watch constantly to the front for birds. If the dog snoozes and you start banging away, hello gunshyness. Second, the dog has to retrieve the bird. A lot of dog's don't like dove. Third, as others have said, make sure you're alone. There's few things more terrifying to a pup than a bunch of guys jumping up and emptying a bunch of 12's at something the dog doesn't know is there.

If you want to start her, find where the dove are feeding and start her off quartering for them in the wheat fields. That way she scents the bird, sees the bird, retireves a chased bird, and understands what's happening. Then if you think you can keep her steady, work her on incomers from a fence row, etc.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Took my 7 month old black lab Nelli out for her first hunt with doves. She did great. She didn't see the first bird drop but I went out with her and she scented it and pointed the dead bird until I told her to get it. After that she watched the next 5 doves come into the mojo and fetched to hand. She did really good but has developed a limp, took her to the vet to be spayed(Spell?), and a x-ray. Found out that she has some loose cartiledge in her left shoulder which will need surgery and she will be out until late october at least. I am beyond bumbed. I bought this dog because my 2 yr vizsla is hopelessly gunshy, and scared of tall grass. I just hope her surgery comes out good and she is able to enjoy some of her first hunting season.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Has anyone used Spring Creek Adventures down by Kathryn, ND? I was thinking of sending Daisy down there for some training on live birds. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Doves aren't going to ruin your dog. I have had plenty of dogs and they all vizslas and labs started with dove, then grouse, ducks and pheasant.
Just get your dog out and start hunting. If you have intro'd her on the basics and she is doing good then just get out.
I took a troubled dog to Spring Creek and they did a good job with him. Now if you want to pay him to train your dog that is up to you, or else you could just put in the work and take her out yourself.


----------

